# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Δαχτυλίδωμα καρδερινοκάναρων

## Vaggstef

Καλησπερα σας φέτος έχω την τύχη να καταφέρω να βγάλω 2 καρδερινοκαναρα, το οποία βγήκαν την δευτερα 21  Μαΐου το απογευματάκι, χτες έκανα προσπάθεια να τους περάσω δαχτυλιδακια κλειστού τύπου 2.9, σήμερα κοίταξα και δεν ήταν στα ποδαράκια τους..Μηπως βιαστικα; Μήπως τα έβγαλε η κανάρα;; Τι προτείνεται να κανω;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω αν τα εβγαλε η καναρα ή βγηκανε μονα τους αλλα τα δαχτυλιδια μπαινουν 5η με 6η μερα νομιζω αναλογα την αναπτυξη των μικρων και μαλλον το εκανες μια μερα τουλαχιστον νωριτερα  ,οποτε ισως βγηκανε και μονα τους .Τα βρηκες στη φωλια ή εχουν χαθει ; αν το πρωτο  100 % δεν τα εβγαλε η μανα , γιατι αν την ενοχλουσαν θα τα ειχε πεταξει και εκτος σιγουρα .Αν ομως βγηκανε μονα τους  , ακομα και εκτος να βρεθηκανε απλα μπορει να το εκανε μετα η μανα , για να ειναι καθαρη η φωλια 

θα σου πουνε πιστευω και μελη που δαχτυλιδωνουν

----------


## Titribit

Εγώ τα καναρίνια τα δαχτυλιδωσα την 6η μερα (καναρίνια και υβρίδια φοράνε το ίδιο,2.9)

Σε πουλί που είχε σκάσει πρώτο (6 ημερων) μπήκε με ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη δυσκολια.
Στα υπόλοιπα που έσκασαν αργότερα από το πρώτο με διαφορά ωρών  (6 ημερων)και σε αυτό που έσκασε την επόμενη μέρα  (5 ημερών)
μπήκαν εξαιρετικά εύκολα.

Σε όλα τα δαχτυλίδια μπήκε μπεζ ταινία τραυμαπλαστ για αποφυγή απόρριψης από την καναρα αν και φοράει και η ίδια αλλά δεν λέει κάτι αυτό.
Η ταινία αφαιρέθηκε στην 23η μέρα που ήταν και η μέρα που εβαλα χωρισμα με τους γονείς.

Επειδή ήταν η πρώτη φορά που μπήκα στην διαδικασία από την 6η έως και την 23η ημέρα έκανα 3 φόρες έλεγχο στα πόδια των νεοσσων για τυχόν δημιουργία προβλήματος από τα δαχτυλίδια.

----------


## Vaggstef

Στην ταιστρα με το.μηγμα σπόρων βρήκα το ένα δαχτυλίδι.. . Ίσως δεν το αποδέχεται η κανάρα άσχετα αν το έχω καλύψει και εγώ με μπεζ ταινία.. .

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

